# Cheap Panel Beaters



## ASH83 (11 Nov 2005)

Hi All, 

Im looking for a cheap panel beater,
I just dented the side panel on my car trying to parallel park!!
Moneys is tighter than tight so im looking for any one who knows were i can get this fixed for a reasonable price.


----------



## CCOVICH (12 Nov 2005)

Chips Away and www.carcraft.ie have been recommended on this site before.

I have no connection with either and have never used either.


----------



## ASH83 (14 Nov 2005)

thanks for that


----------



## oulu (14 Nov 2005)

Great fella in ballyboden rathfarnham really fare put a few his way and all said really fare price there are some good guys still left, he is at the start of the road to sean docherty pub   



			
				ASH83 said:
			
		

> thanks for that


----------



## noodles (15 Nov 2005)

I found a great guy in Dun Laoghaire recently - Sam Murphy on Library Road, close to Pascal Kennedys garage. Couldn't find the number - sorry, but I'm sure the garage would know him.  Did a great job for me, hassle free, great price and he seems a like a bit of a perfectionist ;-)


Get a few quotes though - I recently had that job done on a car door and quotes ranged from €300 to €1,400...


----------



## Dunners (15 Nov 2005)

Also, (I know it sounds crazy!) but if the dent isn't too bad, try working it with a plunger before you pay out any money.  It works pretty well on smallish dents... honestly!


----------



## N Solo (15 Nov 2005)

ASH83 said:
			
		

> Hi All,
> 
> Im looking for a cheap panel beater,
> I just dented the side panel on my car trying to parallel park!!
> Moneys is tighter than tight so im looking for any one who knows were i can get this fixed for a reasonable price.


 
Try Gerry Maguire in Percy Place, off Haddington Rd. Excelelnt work for a fair price

N Solo


----------



## jem murphy (26 May 2008)

oulu said:


> Great fella in ballyboden rathfarnham really fare put a few his way and all said really fare price there are some good guys still left, he is at the start of the road to sean docherty pub


----------



## RonanC (26 May 2008)

ASH83 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Im looking for a cheap panel beater,
> I just dented the side panel on my car trying to parallel park!!
> Moneys is tighter than tight so im looking for any one who knows were i can get this fixed for a reasonable price.


 
Where abouts are you in Ireland?? It helps with potential replies 

With panel beating you get what you pay for in terms of quality or finish and overall work..


----------



## FredBloggs (26 May 2008)

RonanC said:


> Where abouts are you in Ireland?? It helps with potential replies
> 
> With panel beating you get what you pay for in terms of quality or finish and overall work..


 

er Ronan I don't think he's going to answer you becos the Op posted the query 3 years ago and I presume his car is well repaired by now


----------



## Megan (26 May 2008)

Originally Posted by oulu  View Post
Great fella in ballyboden rathfarnham really fare put a few his way and all said really fare price there are some good guys still left, he is at the start of the road to sean docherty pub

Hi jem murphy - Are you the great fella in ballyboden?


----------

